# Rancilio Silvia wand attachment on classic



## adnanbaig (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi there,

I installed the Rancilio Silvia wand v1/2 on my gaggia Classic. The fit is proper without any leak whatsoever.

However, I am getting immediate dried milk build-up on the tip of the wand (nozzle) -- seconds after I'm done with steaming.

Milk is being textured very nicely but it doesn't even give me a fraction of time to clean it with damp cloth and the milk just sticks on the wand -- which is very hard to remove with cloth afterwards.

Is anyone else having such a problem and what do you guys think can be he reason. Do I need to change my milk brand or is there a problem with the attachment nozzle?

Will appreciate someone's early response to this matter.

Cheers.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Quite normal. When done steaming, purge the steam wand with a 'vip' of steam and wipe off the encrusted milk with a wet cloth.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gotta be quick, the pipe gets hot when steaming so the milk will dry sharpish, i found a cloth with a bit of texture to it works best, microfiber ones are good.

Rocket manual tells me to 'burp' the steam wand after use, made me chuckle.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It's inevitable to get some dried milk build up on the steam arm. If it doesn't wipe off easily, put the steam arm into a container or warm water on the drip tray and leave to soak - will take off the milk residue build up after a few minutes steeping.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Rocket manual tells me to 'burp' the steam wand after use, made me chuckle.


Burping is much preferable to viping.


----------



## adnanbaig (Apr 23, 2015)

But this is very rapid and seemed unusual to me. As it doesn't even allow me to remove the pitcher and wipe it off immediately - milk is already dried up in this short 3-4 secs time. Is this also normal too?

And yes, I'm putting it in hot water to clean it afterwards.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What milk are you using?


----------



## adnanbaig (Apr 23, 2015)

Fresh full milk...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

adnanbaig said:


> But this is very rapid and seemed unusual to me. As it doesn't even allow me to remove the pitcher and wipe it off immediately - milk is already dried up in this short 3-4 secs time. Is this also normal too?
> 
> And yes, I'm putting it in hot water to clean it afterwards.


 Clean with mic cloth that has some hot water on it ...

My steam and needs a good rub , directly after use also .

I am unsure what you are worried about , only if you can't clean it or leave it uncleaned will it become a problem


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Remove the tip and soak also, maybe once a week, you can get milk in the thread.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I used a wet brillo pad.

Periodically I would fill a pint glass with warm water and Pulycaff and soak the whole steam wand for half hour so.

Give it a good clean off and purge the steam wand to ensure no cleaner gets sucked into the boiler.

It is much easier with a 'no burn' wand because the milk doesn't stick in the first place


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Also perhaps check how hot are you steaming the milk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> I used a wet brillo pad.


Oooh - not sure about brillo pad - danger of leaving scratches?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah don't think i would use one, a wet cloth is usually enough if you wipe it straight after removing the jug.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

That was only on the old Classic wand which was not perfect.

I would NEVER use it on the nice new steam wand which is lovely and shiny


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

I have that issue, but find one of those green kitchen scouring pads and hot water efficient. They're made of some sort of rough plastic fibre and therefore not abrasive enough to scratch the stainless steel surface.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Daily_Grind said:


> I have that issue, but find one of those green kitchen scouring pads and hot water efficient. They're made of some sort of rough plastic fibre and therefore not abrasive enough to scratch the stainless steel surface.


Thats the ones I mean. I think Brillo pad is the wrong word, not the ones that are like wire wool. I use the green ones.


----------



## adnanbaig (Apr 23, 2015)

Seems like it is pretty normal and I will have to find a good cleaning cloth - wet microfiber against my wet kitchen towel.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the same problem. I use a cloth the wife had in the cupboard its made in Austria by ENJO which I found was better than jeyes cloths

I wet the cloth in warm water and use it right after steaming before even using the milk.


----------

